# Starting The Water Section Of My Build Boat Bashing Project



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Ok boring as it seems, I bought a little tug boat off eBay needing work which was great - saved me buying a kit at three times the money [ saving money for more things I don't have room for ] , I had the glue joints popped in about three min's , now for overhaul , paint and lights in side , build the parts that were missing when I bought it, who ever built the tug just went with the molded factory parts theme { Color Wise } 
The last photo is getting turned in to a fishing cruiser bottom getting cut for layout a few people rod holders and new paint
That is it for today , back to the bench to suck in glue and paint fumes.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool. Those boats look like lots of fun. Using the hull from a kit for a custom-built model you make is a good idea. I have done it several times myself. 

I'm into model boats in a pretty big way, both for the layout and not. Here is one I built earlier this year for the layout. I have an O-Gauge port with a water surface about 8 x 3 feet on my layout, and a Navy base as well as a port facility. This is a 1:48 model of a patrol boat like many nations use for pirate interdiction, 38 inches long. Like you, I made it by bashing the hull of anotherkit, in its case an Italeri 1:32 kit for a German WWII e-boat, and all sratchbuilt as far as everything above the hull was concerned. It was a lot of fun and one of my more nifty non-train things on the layout.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Lee Willis said:


> Cool. Those boats look like lots of fun. Using the hull from a kit for a custom-built model you make is a good idea. I have done it several times myself.
> 
> I'm into model boats in a pretty big way, both for the layout and not. Here is one I built earlier this year for the layout. I have an O-Gauge port with a water surface about 8 x 3 feet on my layout, and a Navy base as well as a port facility. This is a 1:48 model of a patrol boat like many nations use for pirate interdiction, 38 inches long. Like you, I made it by bashing the hull of anotherkit, in its case an Italeri 1:32 kit for a German WWII e-boat, and all sratchbuilt as far as everything above the hull was concerned. It was a lot of fun and one of my more nifty non-train things on the layout.
> View attachment 561117


Very nice , and well done , I like it , and that displays really nice., Great thing is all the parts that are out there in world from left over models - You can just about custom build and detail just about anything, problem is where to put all the parts I keep saving from the land fill.😁


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

The Southern Railroad said:


> Ok boring as it seems, I bought a little tug boat off eBay needing work which was great - saved me buying a kit at three times the money [ saving money for more things I don't have room for ] , I had the glue joints popped in about three min's , now for overhaul , paint and lights in side , build the parts that were missing when I bought it, who ever built the tug just went with the molded factory parts theme { Color Wise }
> The last photo is getting turned in to a fishing cruiser bottom getting cut for layout a few people rod holders and new paint
> That is it for today , back to the bench to suck in glue and paint fumes.
> View attachment 561097
> ...


Those look like some cool boats alright. I'll look forward to seeing your improved tugboat. The photos below show my model of an N-scale tug and rail barge. The tug is an ancient Aroura plastic kit, and the barge started life as a scrap piece of 1 x 4. 
I built, painted, decaled, and added lights, a wheel, and engine room telegraph + a helmsman, to the wheelhouse interior.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

traction fan said:


> Those look like some cool boats alright. I'll look forward to seeing your improved tugboat. The photos below show my model of an N-scale tug and rail barge. The tug is an ancient Aroura plastic kit, and the barge started life as a scrap piece of 1 x 4.
> I built, painted, decaled, and added lights, a wheel, and engine room telegraph + a helmsman, to the wheelhouse interior.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


Nice, I like the concept you have going on with the barge , and nice job with the water - well done- the last photo shows well with the wave action
I've started the tug , but it will be another week or two maybe 4 before progress sets in on the tug, I'm building the NASA Pegasus That is going to take me all summer piece by piece below is the photo of it
*Barge Pegasus Facts*

Length: 310 feet (94.4 meters)
Width: 50 feet (15.24 meters)
Usable cargo deck length: 240 feet (73.15 meters)
Usable cargo deck width: 36 feet (10.97 meters)
Usable cargo deck height: 41 feet (12.49 meters)
On-Board Power: Three 200 kilowatt generators
Engines: None. Tugboats or towing vessels are required to move the barge.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Lee Willis said:


> Cool. Those boats look like lots of fun. Using the hull from a kit for a custom-built model you make is a good idea. I have done it several times myself.
> 
> I'm into model boats in a pretty big way, both for the layout and not. Here is one I built earlier this year for the layout. I have an O-Gauge port with a water surface about 8 x 3 feet on my layout, and a Navy base as well as a port facility. This is a 1:48 model of a patrol boat like many nations use for pirate interdiction, 38 inches long. Like you, I made it by bashing the hull of anotherkit, in its case an Italeri 1:32 kit for a German WWII e-boat, and all sratchbuilt as far as everything above the hull was concerned. It was a lot of fun and one of my more nifty non-train things on the layout.
> View attachment 561117


I started my tug boat project it is in Phase 2 completely torn a part and drying - first prep and then it will get it's second coat all smoothed out - and after I get lights and details installed inside it will get its final coat of paint - waiting on my lights from China [ which my orders take about a month or two to get ] have to detail out the wheel house and make a top for it small mass running lights and so on - super detail so while I'm waiting on those I'm starting 50 other projects this week. The guy sitting in the wheel house is wrong scale for a West German layout - I think its one of those OO Brit figures - it just gave me an idea what I want - I have a practice layout I move stuff all over till it meets my needs or my clients needs - saves a lot of time [ eats up space but that is ok I guess ]
Until next time
Ride The Rails


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Lights On The Way - Bummer I have to wait on the blue lights I requested - the guy is a seller from China On eBay 
- great people to deal with I bought two things from them and now a 3rd lights as my other supplier is way behind 
I'm retro fitting lights in my boats and Passenger cars and houses and so on so - so I can light everything up at night 
Here are photos of what the LED light bars do - I think they are cool - erk's, me as I want the blue lights for the wheel house - just me - I like the blue color - working on configuring how to get the wheel house EQ to light up - drawing board time / design time The little tag that states We Honest in photo is from his eBay page - they are his photos


----------

